# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Wat is er met mij aan de hand?

## MelissaVVegt

De afgelopen 8 maanden ben ik heel erg veel ziek geweest. 

Meestal voel ik mij gewoon goed, maar dan krijg ik plotseling weer ergens last. Zo heb ik al ooronsteking, keelontsteking, voorhoofd- en bijholteontsteking, oogontsteking en blaasontsteking gehad. Ook heb ik een dag alleen maar moeten overgeven, kwam geen einde aan, en heb daarna nog een aantal weken maagklachten gehad; geen eetlust, buikpijn, misselijk etc. 

Heb al een bloedtest gedaan, maar daar kwam niks uit. De huisarts geeft mij vaak antibiotica (aantal keer 2 kuren, aangezien eentje vaak niet voldoende is) en zegt dat ik maar goed moet uitzieken. Mijn school leidt hier ook heel erg onder en als het niet snel beter gaat moet ik waarschijnlijk stoppen. 

Heb al mijn hele leven last van huisstofmijt-allergie (kwam ook uit de bloedtest), ben naar een KNO-arts geweest die gespecialiseerd is in allergie, maar hij stuurde me met een paar minuten al weg, omdat volgens hem mijn klachten geen allergie-klachten waren. Ik heb namelijk zelden een verstopte neus / loopneus. Wel vaak bijholtes verstopt, vermoeid en slijm in m'n keel. Slik nu wel dagelijks mizzolen.

Volgens de tandarts heb ik een verstandskies ontstoken, daar heb ik eventjes last van gehad. Inmiddels geen last meer van. Over een paar weken worden mijn verstandskiezen getrokken. Is het mogelijk dat de klachten hierdoor komen?

Dat ik steeds weer ziek ben maakt me erg onzeker. Ik voel me regelmatig erg slap en vermoeid. Heb ook vaak ontstoken lymfeklieren en ben regelmatig heel erg bleek.

Heeft iemand ENIG idee wat dit zou kunnen zijn? 
Ik ga maandag weer naar de huisarts, maar zal wel weer naar huis gestuurd worden met het advies dat ik maar moet uitzieken...

Groet,
Melissa

----------

